# Important Poll--please participate



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Please vote now


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I voted "no," since I will not participate. 

... 

...

wait a minute ...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Caution urged me to vote "Maybe".

What is the poll actually about?

Or will that remain an enigma?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe. When in doubt, equivocate.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I voted yes, no, maybe, I don't know; can you repeat the question?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Absolutely not, I can't even believe this is a question for some people....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't see my preferred choice here. Was it left out on purpose?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a huge Yes fan, so this one is a no brainer.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Will we get another vote every 5 years, or are we stuck with it?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

When will a furious argument about the results of the poll (or their implications) break out?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Is this the poll to decide whether or not Florestan should be barred from this forum?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> When will a furious argument about the results of the poll (or their implications) break out?


Well if you checked the standard-issue flow chart you'd see that the Furious Argument Stage cannot precede the Endless Pondering of Definitions, which of course has not even been initiated yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> Is this the poll to decide whether or not Florestan should be barred from this forum?


No, we've had that. Scraped in by one vote.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Well if you checked the standard-issue flow chart you'd see that the Furious Argument Stage cannot precede *the Endless Pondering of Definitions,* which of course has not even been initiated yet.


Then I shall begin: What does "Yes" mean? What does "No" mean? What are we doing here? When will all be revealed?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I don't agree! :devil:

In fact, I will not agree with anything. Instead I shall refute it thus:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't agree! :devil:
> 
> In fact, I will not agree with anything. Instead I shall refute it thus:


The Great Cham has spoken!

Fabulous - if *that* were the issue, I could agree, nae bother! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> The Great Cham has spoken!
> 
> Fabulous - if *that* were the issue, I could agree, nae bother! :tiphat:


:tiphat:

Anyway, this rancorous debate has gone on long enough.

This is definitely my last word on the subject!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

dogen said:


> No, we've had that. Scraped in by one vote.


Drat. So my vote counted for nothing?:lol:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

. . . I realize that you think you know what I said, but I'm not sure that what you heard is not what I meant . . . :lol:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Overall, I prefer yes.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

is this an annual appraisal at work (again)?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> is this an annual appraisal at work (again)?


Still no subject found then?:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

dogen said:


> the Endless Pondering of Definitions, which of course has not even been initiated yet.





Dr Johnson said:


> Then I shall begin: What does "Yes" mean? What does "No" mean? What are we doing here? When will all be revealed?


Hardly 'endless'. Let's move things on a little further, shall we?

My first caveat is that without any punctuation, there is considerable ambiguity over meaning, so I will take the liberty of supplying my own.

I am also grateful for the prompts found in that all-knowing source, Oxford (far superior to your Merriams or your Freeonlines).

'Yes' can mean merely an affirmation ("That is so."), but also an agreement ("Certainly"). However, it can also be a contradiction where a negative is implied in a question. It can also offer encouragement ("Yes...[continue please]"). It can be emphatic ("Yes!") and irritable ("Yes, yes, yes.") It can also express uncertainty ("Ye-e-e-es").

Just don't get me started on "No!"

Without clarification, I fail to see how any sane person can be expected to participate. Not that I would, as I don't vote in polls as a rule (and possibly, I'm not sane either).


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

Trust me it's endless if I'm involved. First off, there aren't enough Yes options and secondly Yes is too negative.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dogen said:


> Trust me it's endless if I'm involved. First off, there aren't enough Yes options and secondly Yes is too negative.


Sharp, very sharp :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

dogen said:


> and secondly Yes is too negative.


As in, "If you're not with us, you're against us; if you're with us, you're against us."?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> As in, "If you're not with us, you're against us; if you're with us, you're against us."?


And this in endless repeating :devil:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I think the answer is found here:

She's got the face sweet as a baby
Elegant taste and money to burn
Her "yes" is "no", "no" is a "maybe"
Her language is so hard to learn

_Tokyo Girl_, Ace of Base. Once I absorbed this, the answer was clear.....


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

This question will be (and should be) pondered with great care, caution, but with full deliberation for many more generations to come.

V


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm in for a qualified maybe.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I voted for yes?? How herd-ish of me. I should have been non-conformist.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't see who voted what, that's so unfair :lol:

Perhaps another poll.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

One of the gears driving my arm is missing a few teeth and so my arm slipped and hit yes even though I wanted to vote no. I should know, I was there


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I voted yes because I'm desperately trying to be optimistic.


----------

